# HBO Max is sluggish and pauses



## eLRobbo (Feb 21, 2021)

Just got a stream 4k and hbo max is sluggish, and pauses/buffers at the beginning of a new show. Horrible experience.

Internet download speed tests at better than 300 Mbps. On the same device I have Netflix and it has absolutely no issue, so this should not be a wifi issue, either. TiVo streaming app, youtube, etc., all work fine as well. Only problem is HBO Max (which is why I bought the TiVo device in the first place).

Any ideas?


----------



## qu4ntumrush (Mar 6, 2021)

I have the exact same problem. Any movie is guaranteed to buffer at least twice, sometimes even half-hour shows. The TV and the router are a room apart but it's a straight line no more than 20 feet with a wall between. The signal is almost 400 Mbps but the strength is always under -60 Dbm and I haven't found a way to improve it. Sounds like a software problem but I don't have another TV device to test it on. Works fine on my laptop in the same room as the TV.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Same issue here. Did the whole factory reset also
I have Giga Bit internet speeds confirmed so that is not it.
Working great on FireTV at the same location.
Something is wrong with YouTube TV also (other post). Wonder if related.
These apps all worked great a Month ago.


----------



## eLRobbo (Feb 21, 2021)

Figured out how to use airplay so moved the tivo to a spare room (where it will not be used except for maybe once a year). If I need more channels/functionality in the future, I'll buy something other than tivo.


----------

